# Keiser Rolls - Sort Of



## katwill (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey all, 
In an attempt to keep the house warm in our subzero weather in NY, I made an attempt to make some Keiser rolls last night. They tasted a lot better than they look. They were very flaky in the middle and the bottom crust was really nice. I baked them on a dark cookie sheet which gave them the nice bottom crust. The top was nice and soft but firm and the middle was very soft and light. In the past the ones I made were rough in the middle almost like i had used to much flour to the amount of yeast. The shape however is a different story. I was looking for NY roll the ones you get on the corner cart with butter and a cup of CoOOOFFy. Thats Coffee for you non-New Yorkers. But the shape was, well, not roll like. Oh well, after a nice hot chocolate the shape is the least of my and the kids worries. My wife liked after a 12 hour overnight shift at the hospital.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 5, 2014)

Shape is just a perception, the main point is...did they make the butter taste great???


----------



## katwill (Jan 5, 2014)

It sure did. That butter melted very nicely with them rolls.


----------



## bakechef (Jan 5, 2014)

best to get the recipe down, shaping will come with time.  They look like they look fantastic!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 6, 2014)

Check this out.  She starts shaping the rolls at about the 4:50 mark

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HurkfbfIRUE


----------

